# Got into some fish, 4-2-07



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Three of us fished Monday and did pretty good. Got a late start, in fact we didn't even get on the river until around noon. We fished slow holes floating spawn. All fish but one were super fresh chromers, the one oddball was a colored-up drop-back. One of my hens was loose, I hooked her twice. I rolled her the first drift through, threw back out and drilled her on the next drift. We had a double on at one point and almost pulled it off twice. The last fish of the day was pulled from a hole that had already been fished by two other people. We didn't hook a single male, all hens. Here's a few of them:

8lb loose hen that hit twice:









24", 6lb super fresh football:









My bro with the last fish of the day, a big, chrome hen:


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool looks like ya had a nice time.This on the ausable?


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks A/S nice fish....glad to see it...earlier this week i thought i had a steely from casveille...after further review it was a brown im thinking and as far as i have found it was a seeforellen ...im still laughing havent pulled that good of an april fools joke on myself in years...but if any one would know it would be you..the wild rose have more of a football shape and the seeforellen are more atlantic salmon shaped?.....after dark on the peir every one assumed shes was a steely but there are so few caught over here i can see how we all messed it up that night... I even asked a dnr officer he didnt know the difference in the strains..

again thanks for helping to hook me on steelheading even though im only catching browns lol ive had a ball and your advice along with a few others has really helped.......my average brown from oct to now is over 14lbs I love ever minute of it,,with 2 fish over 20lbs


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow good job nice fish guys dont you just love fishing behind people.Sometimes the little changes mean alot you guys werent floating that river were ya, it's sweet when we float it. Headin to the AS this weekend for the last trip of the year(I sold all my combat gear) If your up look for the aqua colored mirro-craft......Good luck if ya go man..!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice fish AS, heading to Oscoda midday tomorrow for the next ten days. Taking most the bells and whistles cept my boat, not enough time to rig it(been lazy full of decoys from dec!) Maybe see ya there, I drive a 04 f-150 deep green. Drop me a pm, be staying at the lakehouse if ya want to hook up, got a number there if interested.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

If thats the spot I'm thinkin of it's one of the most fun to catch a fish in the whole river....


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

Those are some nice fish. Good job.


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

i like that spot. nice fish. next weekend is my turn


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> 4lbtest wrote: If thats the spot I'm thinkin of it's one of the most fun to catch a fish in the whole river....


I'm not sure which river your thinking, but it is a pretty fun stream to hit fish, especially on 4lb. This cold spell is gonna slow fish down from spawning, which is good. Hooked up on a few this weekend:

Blue bags:


----------

